# المرأة تختار بين نوعين من الرجال



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*المرأة تختار بين نوعين من الرجال*






 






  

 			غزة - دنيا الوطن
  المرأة تختار بين رجلين احدهما  هادئ الطباع وواثق من نفسه وآخر متقلب  وعصبي المزاج. الرجل العصبي قد يحول  حياته وحياة أسرته إلى نار مستعرة إن  لم تتسلح زوجته بالصبر في التعامل مع  فورات انفعاله. ﻿الرجل هادىء الطباع  المسالم الذي يتناقش ويتفاهم مع زوجته  بكل هدوء هو عملة نادرة جداَ فى  مجتمعنا العربي.

 ربما بسبب كثرة  ضغوط الحياه اليومية سواء في العمل او المنزل او اي مكان  اخر أو ربما بسبب  تربيته الشرقية التي تسمح له باستخدام حقه الطبيعي  بممارسة عصبيته على  زوجته، أو لأنه بكل بساطة رجل عصبي بطبعه.

  عزيزتي.. إليك بعض الأمور البسيطة  قد تساعد كثيراً على تحويل غضب الزوج  وانفعاله إلى طاقة بناءة لمساهمة في  بناء الأسرة بدلاً من تضخيم المشاكل  ككرة الثلج، من هذه الأمور: 

  - التوقف عن النقاش في اللحظة  المناسبة وعدم الاستمرار في مناقشة الموضوع  نفسه عندما تبدأ ظواهر الانفعال  في الظهور لديه، وهذا لا يعني إطلاقا أن  نقبل كل ما يصدر عنه رغبة في تجنب  انفعاله، ولكن المقصود هنا إرجاء  المناقشة لوقت آخر. 

  - استخدام الطريقة التي يفضلها  الزوج في النقاش، فبعض الأشخاص – في  الغالب – لا يفضلون سياسة الأمر  الواقع، والتي هي أصلا عادة سيئة في  الحياة الزوجية، ولكنها غالبا ما تكون  تحت تأثيرات أكثر سلبية مع الأشخاص  الانفعاليين. 

  - لا يجب أن تنفعلي مع انفعاله فهذا يزيد الأمر سوءاَ، تحلي بالصبر والهدوء ولا تعتمدي المثل القائل: لا تخمد النار إلا النار. 

  - اختاري الأوقات المناسبة للنقاش،  فوقت الظهيرة وعند العودة من العمل  يكون الزوجان متعبين ولا مجال للنقاش  وعرض الآراء بدون عصبية. ولكن في وقت  العصر وبعد الاستيقاظ من نوم القيلولة  يكون الإنسان مستعدا للاستماع لرأي  الآخر وللحوار. 

  من جهة أخرى، كشفت دراسة نفسية ان  المرأة عندما تختار بين رجلين فانها  بعد الدراسة العميقة والتفكير المنطقي  سوف تختار الرجل صاحب المزاج  العصبي.  

  تتخذ المرأة هذا القرار الخطير  لانها تدرك بغريزة الانثى انه اقل عنادا  ومن السهل قيادته عن النوع الهادئ  المرح الذي يعلم تماماً متى يغضب ومتى  يقدم تنازلات لصالح الزوجة.		 ​


----------



## treaz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه المراه زكيه جدااااااااا وبتنظر لبعيد جداااااااااااااااااا موضوع جميل جدا مرسى لتعبك ونصائح غليا


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااا على النصائح المهمه 

اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

treaz قال:


> ههههههههههههههه المراه زكيه جدااااااااا وبتنظر لبعيد جداااااااااااااااااا موضوع جميل جدا مرسى لتعبك ونصائح غليا


منتهى الشكر
للمرور الغالى
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااا على النصائح المهمه
> 
> اخى النهيسى
> 
> ...


مور جميل جدا جدا
شكرا أختنا العزيزه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girgis2 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> من جهة أخرى، كشفت دراسة نفسية ان  المرأة عندما تختار بين رجلين فانها  بعد الدراسة العميقة والتفكير المنطقي  سوف تختار الرجل صاحب المزاج  العصبي.
> 
> *طالما هي دراسة يعني نسبة كبيرة من النساء كدة
> حاجة غريبة !!!!!!!
> ...



*شكرااا للموضوع أستاذ نهيسي

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذى النهيسى على الموضوع والمعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## انديا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على النصائح والكلام الجميل دا


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

sarra قال:


> شكرا على النصائح والكلام الجميل دا


_شكرا للمرور الرائع
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## عاشقة البحر (12 يناير 2012)

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## أرزنا (22 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

موضوع يجب التوقف عنده بجدية


----------

